# Is a plastisol transfer used as a master template?



## 100 pct cotton (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you use a plastisol transfer as a master template or do you have to have many of them with the same design to make that amount of t-shirts? Like ten plastisol transfers of the same design to make ten t-shirts? I know this is probably a dumb question to you guys but I'm new to the game so the help is very much needed.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The ink from the transfer is what is transferred in the transfer process, so you need one transfer per print.

(transfer).


----------

